# Can someone measure the throw of their 5-speed?



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I am trying to determine the throw length of the 1-2 shift for the 330i and 325i.

Easiest way to measure is with a string about a foot long. Hold (or tape) one end of the string up to the dash directly in front of the shifter (which is in in first gear). Use a pen to mark where on the string the middle of the shifter (top of the knob) falls. Don't move the string from the dash and shift into second. Now mark the string where the middle of the shifter falls (top of the knob). The distance between the two marks is the "throw" I am trying to measure. 

Can someone measure for me? I'd also love to see some measurements with short shift kits too!


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

I could measure my 6-speed tomorrow.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

On my '02 330i 5-speed with the UUC Evo II SSK and a Whalen knob, I get just a skosh over 2 1/8". :dunno:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

On my 2003 non-ZHP 330i I get 5.0". I got this by holding a tape measure next to it (too cold out there to be futzing around with string and tape.  )

I'm curious to hear the numbers for a 330 5-speed, and a ZHP.

Comments:

1) When I push it into second all the way, the distance was almost 5.5", but when I release the shfiter, it springs back to 5.0".

2) the shifter is lower in 2nd than in 1st, so I held the tape measure at an angle.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> On my 2003 non-ZHP 330i I get 5.0"


:wow:

I knew I had a shorter throw than stock, but didn't realize it was over 50% shorter.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

My throw is between 8" and 9". I'll measure more precisely when I get my car back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

325 with UUC StreetEVO and stock knob: 3.5"


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

rumratt said:


> I'm curious to hear the numbers for a 330 5-speed, and a ZHP.


2001 330 5-speed = 5 1/8"
I used a tape as well, but not because it was too cold. Temp is 68F.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

I measured:

2004 330i ZHP - 4.25"

2004 G35 - 3.50"

1986 930 - 7.50"


My brother drove my G35 and mentioned the throw was very short, hence me grabbing a tape and measuring. I found it quite funny to see the throw on my "old" Porsche is 7.5 inches! That has to cost me .2 second 0-60! :rofl:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

2002 non-SMG  M3 ~ 4.25"


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

That's it for me.
SSK group buy, anyone?


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

"I am trying to determine the throw length of the 1-2 shift for the 330i and 325i."


Hmmm.... what's the distance to the moon and back???


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> :wow:
> 
> I knew I had a shorter throw than stock, but didn't realize it was over 50% shorter.


The EVO II shifter reduces throw travel by ~33%, so the shorter Whalen knob should've reduced travel by another 17% to achieve where you are right now.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> The EVO II shifter reduces throw travel by ~33%, so the shorter Whalen knob should've reduced travel by another 17% to achieve where you are right now.


 I guess so!

I do love my shifter. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## epc (Dec 24, 2001)

Emission said:


> I am trying to determine the throw length of the 1-2 shift for the 330i and 325i.


For stock 2001 325i, 5".


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

FWIW, 330 with UUC Evo2 and stock knob: 3"


----------



## visor (Sep 7, 2002)

Emission,
Now that we know the throw distances and since you've driven the G35, 330 ZHP and regular 330, I (and I'm sure many of us here) would like to know what you think of the "feel" of the shifters compared to each other. Thanks!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

2003 BMW 330Ci 5-spd w/ B&M 45126 SSK.... 3.75"
1997 Acura Integra GS-R stock.... 3.75"

Good thing this came up.... I've always felt that my stock Integra throw was still shorter than the 330 WITH the SSK. Now it turns out, they are the same.... but for some reason it feels like the throw on the BMW is longer... I wonder if the pivot angle has something to do with that feeling.


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

visor said:


> Emission,
> Now that we know the throw distances and since you've driven the G35, 330 ZHP and regular 330, I (and I'm sure many of us here) would like to know what you think of the "feel" of the shifters compared to each other. Thanks!


I owned a '94 Integra GS-R 5-speed. That takes the prize for shift feel/effort.

Second would be the BMW transmissions 325/330 and "ZHP". The throws may be a bit longer, but they have a great mechanical feel to them. I can shift them unattentively.

The G35 is short, but a bit reluctant to go into gear. Maybe it is too new (only 320 miles on the car) and it will break-in a bit. It is notchy, maybe it is an issue (there are also reports of 6-speed transmission failures on the Internet). I have already done an "accidental" 5 to 4 shift when I was trying to do 5 to 6. The gear pattern is REALLY tight.

The 930 transmission is last place. You have to clutch, wait..... shift...... wait, then release the clutch. It is like rowing. The only upside is the incredible mechanical feel. You can sense every tooth of every gear as they engage!


----------



## jk330i (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm afraid that if I choose and decide to buy a stick shift for my next BMW, that I'll be disappointed since I'm coming from a previous Honda 5 spd background. The m3 I test drove seemed to be fine, but not as good as I had expected. The 350z had a great short throw and felt as perfect a shifter feel can get.


----------

